# How do i know when to worm my chi



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

I was wondering how you know when your chi needs wormed - and goodness what would happen if you never wormed them in time? Does anyone know good places where you can buy them on the net? Plz help.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

well how old is your chi ?

Your breeder should of told you when next due ?

If not you will be able to go to your vets who will put him on a schedule while he is a puppy and he will provide you with worming tablets :wave:


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

Yep, totally agree. My vet airs on the side of caution and worms them even if the breeder has, I think the risk of worms to a pup is much worse than having an extra dose of panacure (or equivalent). As a rule, we do our adult dogs every four to five months (its just one tablet which you can wrap in a piece of ham or meat, but the pups have it in powder form that is sprinkled over the food once a day for three days.

Just call your vet, you will not need to see him and pay a consultation fee, the receptionist will sort it out for you and you can just pick some up


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

My chi is 8 months old, i only got coco when she was 7 months and the woman who owned her before me was useless - she knew nothing about coco and coco didnt even know her own name, even though that's what the woman called her! She was terrified of her - but Coco baby's ok now!

I think my local pet shop sells worming tablets -can you get it in powder form from them? How much does it cost around? Im not bothered about the cost i was just wondering!!

Is there nothing you can look at to see if they need wormed then?

Thanks for your help so far!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

if your concerned then bring a stool sample to the vets and ask them to check for parasites. if coco has worms they;ll give you something to get rid of it... i have chiwi on revolution because she had a bad case of coccidea and she had to ahve 2 rounds of treatments. revolution helps against internal parasites. i don't trust the stuff that you can get from pet stores.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

My vet said to get Lexi wormed every month till she's 6 months, then I think he said once every 2 months after that...or three months...


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

[quote="I think my local pet shop sells worming tablets -can you get it in powder form from them? How much does it cost around? Im not bothered about the cost i was just wondering!!

Is there nothing you can look at to see if they need wormed then?

Thanks for your help so far![/quote]

Its very cheap! about a pound a sachet, but you should get it directly from the vets, its stronger and kills all types of worm. The wormers sold in the pet shop are not good!. Your vet will also explain exactly how much you need to take, and how often in future you will need to do it


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

Rightio thank-you, luckily my bro is goin 2 the vet with his doggie today so i can get him to pick up for me - if i call and see what i need. It's good to know that the stuff from the shops are not as good - i certainly wont be giving coco that then! :wave: 

Love Gilly & Coco


----------

